# Cure For A Squeaky Floor ??



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

As you enter my 32BHDS bedroom the floor squeaks really bad. This is the only place in the whole trailer. There have been times i will get up at night and the squeaks in this small area wake the kids up.

Before I start running more screws in the floor to tighten it up I thought id ask the experts for some advice. Has anyone cured something like this yet? 
Thanks!
DT


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I don't think any of us have a 2008 32bhds! ( but not for lack of wanting one mind you!







)


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

Is it still under warranty? If so I'd be taking it back to the dealer.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

When I read the title I was going to say, "Stay on the bed"







but then I read your description. Phew, these racy titles! Get me all worked up.









I would try lowering the underbelly near the squeak and try squirting and working some silicone up between the floor joists and the floor - that may be the easy way out. If you have carpeting there, I saw a product on one of the home shows that is a screw with a breakoff head. You smooth the carpet pile out of the way and then screw into the floor into a joist. Then the screw head breaks of and voila - no more squeak. I don't know if it comes in anything other than a wood scew though. May be tough screwing into the metal framing of the floor.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

FZ1dave said:


> Is it still under warranty? If so I'd be taking it back to the dealer.


What a novel idea. I completely overlooked adding it to my warranty list. I guess for knowlegde sake, has anyone had this issue? How did you fix it.
Thanks!
DT


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

No squeaks here. Do get some bounce, though. Not necesarily in the bedroom, mind you.







Or, it's none of your business.









Mark


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

now c'mon! those tables can't be THAT sturdy.........can they?


----------

